# Megashares.com:How to resume downloads ?



## GameAddict (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,

Megashares.com is a nice upload site, but has a download limit of 300 MB within 2 hours. I tried Flashget 1.71 (latest and as suggested by Megashares) to resume the download above 300 MB after waiting for 2 hours. But it won't resume the download and keeps giving this error (copy+paste from Flashget, some part edited):

========

Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 GET *webprod7.megashares.com/?d01=f19e8f7192996bf244202024df333953328&sq=&d01go=1 HTTP/1.1
Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 Host: webprod7.megashares.com
Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 Accept: */*
Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 Referer: *d01.megashares.com/?d01=f19e8f7192996beditec4df333953328
Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 Range: bytes=311498752-
Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 Pragma: no-cache
Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 Cache-Control: no-cache
Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 Proxy-Authorization: Basic cGFyYW0wMzpSb2Nrc2luMMMMxOA==
Wed Mar 01 18:05:37 2006 Connection: close
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 HTTP/1.1 206 Partial Content
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Accept-Ranges: bytes
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2006 12:36:39 GMT
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Content-Type: application/force-download
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Connection: close
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Server: edit
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 X-Powered-By: PHP/5.1.1
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Cache-Control: 
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Pragma: 
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="edit"
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Content-Transfer-Encoding: binary
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 status: 206 Partial Content
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Content-Range: bytes 311498752--1/409600000
Wed Mar 01 18:05:38 2006 Via: edit
================

Is anybody good with resuming from Megashares for files above 300 MB ?

Thanks in advance for any help!

GA


----------



## devarajan (Mar 1, 2006)

U don't Resume of download in free account dude.If premium u can.chk in *www.megashares.com/lc_order.php


----------



## godsownman (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah Rapidshare and Megashare both do not allow resume , sadly .

You have to download all together only.



> but has a download limit of 300 MB within 2 hours



Does it ? I have never noticed it .


----------



## devarajan (Mar 1, 2006)

Megashare is dum slow when compared to rapidshare.de .And i hate it totally.


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi "reply"ers,

Megashares.com allows resume (as mentioned on the site and they recommend using Flashget for the same), no matter it's FREE or PREMIUM account.

Now anybody who was able to download/resume after 300 MB ? 

Also Megashares.com is pretty fast with 50 KBPS + speeds 

GA


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 3, 2006)

see if you can get a free premium account..........google, google...


----------



## devarajan (Mar 3, 2006)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> see if you can get a free premium account..........google, google...



Leading to violate the TOS of megashare.com????


----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2006)

devarajan said:
			
		

> dheeraj_kumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if u r that god minded (read rich), buy a premium account.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 4, 2006)

devarajan said:
			
		

> dheeraj_kumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who cares?   


do you really read those dumb text?

who does anyway?


----------

